# Bachmann K-27 Circuit Board



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Let me apologize in advance for the double post, but I know there are modelers here who don't frequent the other site, so here goes:


I recently let the 'Magic Smoke' out of my K-27 on a club run. After dissecting the loco, it turns out to be the small board right under the flywheel on the motor. I know a couple of fellow B'mann owners have made conversions that have removed this board. I am hoping that one of you might still have one and be willing to part with it.

Thanks in advance.

Bob C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Contact Dave Goodman "TOC".... he has baskets of boards. 

http://dnkgoods.home.mindspring.com/ 


Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Greg, done!! 

Bob C.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got mine somewhere. Lemme look for it, if I find it it's yours. 

Terry


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Terry, 

I will be happy to pay for the shipping!!  

Bob C.


----------

